# Dry Combs?



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all! My rooster and his ladies' combs seem dry and not as bright and dark red as they should be. :-/ Any ideas?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cold weather there?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I like cocoa butter. Others use Vaseline.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Unseasonably cold for California but not freezing. :-/


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Baby oil put some on comb.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If its being unseasonable cold, it do to the weather. Just like us, the cold drys our skin. The same goes for chicken combs and wattles. Use some vaseline on them .


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

If I didn't lube them up would it get worse or better on its own? Just curious.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks all!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Like cracked hands and fingers. Won't kill you but just very uncomfortable.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know. Thanks! Will start lubing them tomorrow!


----------

